# glazing beads



## dedee (25 Feb 2010)

Should glazing beads always be used on the inside (of a front door) or is there any justification in having them on the outside?

Andy


----------



## Smudger (25 Feb 2010)

Depends if you want someone to pull them off and break in!

I've always assumed that the security aspect is important, so glass is fitted from the inside, but also the weatherproofing.


----------



## Eddie (25 Feb 2010)

If on the Outside the Burglar can Take the window out very quick.

Eddie


----------



## 9fingers (25 Feb 2010)

If glazing beads are used on the outside then it it easier for a burglar to remove the glass.

When UPVC glazing was first introduced into the UK they used the same extrusions that had been made for the German market that were designed for inward opening windows and internal glazing beads.

For the UK market, manufacturers simply reversed the extrusions but then the glazing beads were on the outside and the burglars had a field-day. In the early 80s I had numerous reps come and demonstrate their wares and all but one had external beads. They were sent packing.

Bob


----------



## dedee (25 Feb 2010)

Both from a humidity point of view and security I agree.
However all our DG windows are beaded from the outside and new front doors that we have been looking at also all seem to be beaded from the outside.

Maybe its a french thing?

Andy


----------



## clewlowm (25 Feb 2010)

i always bead on the outside, and use 2mm security tape for the glass. internal beading looks awfull.


----------



## RogerS (25 Feb 2010)

I'm missing something here. All the glass in all the windows in our house, my mothers, in fact many houses that I know, have the glass fitted from the outside and then puttied in.


----------



## Smudger (25 Feb 2010)

You would have to break the window to remove the glass (if you were Burglar Bill), glazing bars mean you could do it almost as quickly and very quietly.


----------



## joiner_sim (25 Feb 2010)

The reason you would have beading on the outside is so that if any water does make it down the glass behind the bead it has somewhere to go, under the bead and back out. If the beading is on the inside and the water gets down the glass into the rebate the only place the water can go is inside. However, I've always thought that with a properly constructed door, chamferred mouldings around the rebates, and the glass fitted and sealed correctly, under normal circumstances the water will not be able to get in.

One thing I remember a while ago was an architect specifying that he wanted the bottom beads to have drainage holes on the bottom of them! The only thing they probably did was firstly clog up with paint and muck, but also provide a home for the spiders, pointless!


----------



## 9fingers (25 Feb 2010)

RogerS":260epkyn said:


> I'm missing something here. All the glass in all the windows in our house, my mothers, in fact many houses that I know, have the glass fitted from the outside and then puttied in.



My house has 13 windows with beading (upstairs have external beads, downstairs have internal beads) and 3 with putty.

Bob


----------



## dedee (25 Feb 2010)

Putty. that takes me back. I got caned once for taking the soft putty from recently repaired windows and lobbing it across the school playground.

The wooden glazed doors that we have been looking at have 10 or 12 square pains of double glazing with a security glass on the oustide. The glazing appears to be set in gloop of some sort with the beading on on top.

Andy


----------



## Jake (25 Feb 2010)

The "internally beaded for security" stuff was valid, but has been outmoded by glazing tapes. Those are so sticky there is no way a unit is going to come out of an externally beaded unit in one piece from the outside. In fact more likely to get in with internally beaded stuff as mr burglar can kick the unit and eventually whatever is holding the beads on will give out. That's a lot easier than trying to get enough purchase on the glass to pull it out from the outside.


----------



## Smudger (25 Feb 2010)

dedee":1j0xezcl said:


> Both from a humidity point of view and security I agree.
> However all our DG windows are beaded from the outside and new front doors that we have been looking at also all seem to be beaded from the outside.
> 
> Maybe its a french thing?
> ...



Ours appear to have the bead on the inside:


----------



## would not (25 Feb 2010)

Ah security tape... I used to have a right old time trying to replace double glazed units that had gone or the glass had cracked if they had security tape. I had to cut through the security tape, that's until I found a solvent that melts the stuff in seconds.
Pop the beads stick a glass sucker on the glass, squirt the tape with the solvent wait about 60 seconds and the glass virtually falls out.
:wink: 

I'd go for internal beading, at least you can hear the burglar trying to get in, unless you like waking up in the morning with the glass from your front window on the lawn


----------



## Jake (25 Feb 2010)

Hadn't heard of that one!

edit: When you use it, do you apply it from the inside to the accessible edge of the tape, or does the solvent really work that well that you can spray it through the gap between frame and unit from the outside and have all of the tape melt sufficiently?


----------



## pinkmouse (25 Jan 2011)

I'm trying to do a similar thing but will not have very good access from the inside, so I'm also wondering if it's ok to apply from the outside of my window? Would be great if anyone could tell me from experience. Thanks


----------

